# Prüfungsnachweis verloren ! Ersatzurkunde ????



## Cassien1972 (23. Mai 2011)

Moin zusammen !
Habe mein zettel  von der Prüfungsbescheinigung verloren Und beim Asv hamburg angefragt wegen einer ersatzurkunde .
Da ich aber nicht mehr genau weiß welches datum meine Prüfung war (irgendwann zwischen 1984 und 1986 ) wurde mir klar gemacht das mir keine Ersatzurkunde ausgestellt werden kann und ich mich an den Verein wenden muß wo ich die Prüfung gemacht habe .
Angefragt beim Verein wurde mir klar gemacht das das nur mit genauem datum der Prüfung geht !
ich habe den leuten mitgeteilt bei welchem verein ich meine prüfung gemacht habe meinen namen mein geburtsdatum den Prüfungsort und ich wusste sogar noch eine Person die im Prüfungsausschuss sass und die sagen mir das ich dann halt eine neue Prüfung machen muß gleich mit datum für den nähsten Kurs !!!!!! HALLO |krach:|krach:??????? wenn ich meinen Führerschein verliere Brauche ich auch keine neue Prüfung machen nur weil ich nich mehr weiss wann ich ihn gemacht habe ! Ich finde das ist abolut verarschung|gr: oder wie seht ihr das ?? Was kann ich machen das ich die Prüfung vielleicht doch nicht nochmal machen muß !?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Prüfungsnachweis verloren ! Ersatzurkunde ????*

Bei uns lieht eine Kopie der Urkunde bei der Verbandsgemeinde. 
Würde da mal nachfragen. 

Zum Rest....ohne Worte. Da soll wieder jemand abgezockt werden....


----------



## olaf70 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Prüfungsnachweis verloren ! Ersatzurkunde ????*

Moin,

das ist doch Quatsch, was die dir erzählt haben. Ich bin vor ein paar Jahren wieder in unseren örtlichen ASV eingetreten und hatte auch meinen Prüfungsnachweis verloren. Die Daten sind beim Landesverband (ich glaube jedenfalls, daß das der Landesverband war) archiviert. Der Kassenwart hat den Verlust dort gemeldet und ich brauchte nur ein Paßbild und 10,-Euro mitbringen und innerhalb kürzester Zeit(weniger als eine Woche) hatte ich eine frische Prüfungsbescheinigung im Briefkasten.


----------



## Der-Graf (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Prüfungsnachweis verloren ! Ersatzurkunde ????*

Also als Bonner kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass es so gelaufen ist... Uns wurde auch gesagt, dass wir die Urkunde (Prüfungsnachweis) gut aufbewahren sollen, weil es keine offizielle Akte geben würde, wo vermerkt wird, wer die Prüfung bestanden hat. Einziger Beweis wäre eben jene Urkunde... Ist für mich ehrlich gesagt auch schwer nachvollziehbar, wenn man bedenkt, was Angeln ansonsten für ein bürokratischer Aufwand ist - ein Urkunde (Prüfungszeugnis) zum Erhalt einer Urkunde (Fischereischein) für eine Urkunde (Gewässererlaubnisschein)...^^


----------



## Cassien1972 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Prüfungsnachweis verloren ! Ersatzurkunde ????*

Moin ! 
Ich weiß das klingt verrückt aber ich weiß auch nicht so recht was ich tun soll als beim Asv hamburg anzufragen hatte denn ASV vor ca. 6 oder 7 Wochen angemailt und nocheinmal darum gebeten das sie sich um meine ersatzurkunde kümmern möchten und mir wurde gesagt das man sich drumm kümmern würde ! Das war am 5 Februar und im März habe ich dann nochmal nachgefragt ob man schon was wüsste die antwort kam mit genau dem Wortlaut : Bin am ball . Es ist sehr aufwendig , da die Jahresangabe sehr breit ist . Wenn sie bedenken das im schnitt 48 Lehrgänge mit jeweils 52 teilnehmern waren können sie sich vorstellen wie aufwendig das ist . Das ist der Wortlaut der mail vom ASV Hamburg und diese mail ist vom 22.3.11 also " Monate her !!! Was soll ich machen ?????#d


----------



## olaf70 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Prüfungsnachweis verloren ! Ersatzurkunde ????*

Hi,
also ich habe mir das grad nochmal durch den Kopf sacken lassen. 
Den Prüfungsnachweis bekommst du vom Landesfischereiverband (in meinem Fall war das damals der Bereich Weser-Ems). Kosten waren 30,- und nicht 10,-Euro.
Und meine Prüfung habe ich 1982 gemacht.

Wahrscheinlich ist der Mann vom ASV nicht richtig motviert, ist ja auch manchmal schwierig wenn man für andere Leute was machen soll. Am Besten besuchst du ihn mal mit `ner Flasche Cognac, oder so. Soll ja manchmal helfen...

Oder: 

Ruf doch einfach mal direkt bei deinem zuständigen Verband an und frag dort ob sie dir den Schein ersatzweise austellen können. Vielleicht geht es ja auch direkt ohne den Umweg über deinen Verein.


----------



## Gemenie (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Prüfungsnachweis verloren ! Ersatzurkunde ????*

Hi,Cassien1972
Ich hatte genau das gleiche problem,papiere mitgewaschen nur noch ein klumpen bei der stadt in HH angerufen und mail gesendet . Antwort von der Stadt " Haben Sie noch die Lehrgangsnummer? " Nach dreißig jahren,? Sorry Habe sie mir nicht gemerkt.
Dann können wir nicht´s für sie Tun.

Habe Jetzt meinen schein neu gemacht beim asv Fuhsetal. Hat sogar letztändlich spass gemacht.

Aber ist doch Traurig in "Deutschland das Land der Bürokraten, eine beglaubigte urkunde einfach nicht wiederauffindbar ist !!!.Aber eine grafitti aktion in deiner jugend vor 40 jahren immer noch in deinem Führungszeugniss steht.

Mach deinen schein neu und denke dir "LMAA"

gruß Gemenie


----------



## Marc S. (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Prüfungsnachweis verloren ! Ersatzurkunde ????*

Dürfte ich frage für was die Unterlagen gebraucht werden um in einen Verein einzutreten oder um einen Fischereischein ausstellen zu lassen? Wen es um den Fischereischein geht und schon mal ein Fischerereischein vorhanden war evtl. mal bei der Untere Fischereibehörde wo ihn ausgestellt hat nachfragen ob die Unterlagen noch vorhanden sind. Ist der alte Fischereischein noch vorhanden?


----------



## omnimc (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Prüfungsnachweis verloren ! Ersatzurkunde ????*

Hast Du keinen Jahresschein??? auch abgelaufen denn Verlängerst Du einfach pasta.

Und ja das ist Spiesrutenauf was die da von Dir wollen.


----------



## Cassien1972 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Prüfungsnachweis verloren ! Ersatzurkunde ????*

Moin !
Ich verstehe das selbst nicht wie das bei den geht bei einer normalen ablage sollte man anhand des geburtsdatums Name und Verein doch ganz unproblematisch diese Unterlagen in den Akten finden sollen.
na ja mal schauen ob sich noch was tut von Seiten des ASV glaube zwar nicht mehr dran aber was solls .#d


----------



## omnimc (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Prüfungsnachweis verloren ! Ersatzurkunde ????*

Früher wurden die Papiere meißt in Ordnern gelagert. Wer soll denn jetzt 2 Jahre Papiere wälzen.


----------



## Marc S. (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Prüfungsnachweis verloren ! Ersatzurkunde ????*

Ich hatte eine Zeitlang nicht mehr geangelt und wollte nach  9 Jahren wieder anfängen.  Nur hatte ich das Glück dass die Untere Fischereibehörde wo damals den ersten Fischereischein ausgestellt hatte noch die ganze Unterlagen von mir hatte, somit konnte ich dann wieder einen Fischereischein bekommen.


----------



## Cassien1972 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Prüfungsnachweis verloren ! Ersatzurkunde ????*

@omnimc
Naja auch wenn das ganze in Ordnern abgelegt wurde sollte da ein gewisser plan drin sein wonach das ganze sortiert wird oder nicht ??? 
Ausserdem ist es ja grundsätzlich möglich eine ersatzurkunde zu bekommen nur in meinem fall ist es nicht möglich da ich nicht mehr genau weiß wann ich meine Prüfung gemacht habe


----------



## Cassien1972 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Prüfungsnachweis verloren ! Ersatzurkunde ????*

Nochmal ich !!
Mir geht es ja auch nicht ums Geld ich will das ganze ja bezahlen nur habe ich beruflich leider sehr wenig Zeit komme schon wenig zum fischen aber das ich noch nebenbei die ganze Prüfung nochmal mache !!!! Keine chance

Gruß 
Thomas


----------



## Caftain (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Prüfungsnachweis verloren ! Ersatzurkunde ????*

Hallo,

ich habe meine Sportfischerprüfung 1989 in Wilhelmshaven abgelegt (damals als Marinesoldat, fern von der Heimat..!) als "Vereinsloser" (Landesfischereiverband-Weser-Ems E.V).

Ich habe gerade die "grasgrüne" Pappe vor mir liegen:

- keine Registriernummer oder sonstige Kennung!
- nur den Verweis über Name, Anschrift und Zeit des  Vorber.-Lehrganges
- sowie Bemerkung "bestanden" mit Verweis auf:

 "Fischerprüfung § 59 Abs.1 Nr. 2 Nieders. Fischereigesetz.......

- Unterschriften des Prüfungsausschusses (Unterschriften unkenntlich)


Ich bin zwar kein Anwalt aber:

ich bin der Meinung, dass es sich definitiv rein rechtlich gesehen um eine Sache des Landesfischereiverbandes handeln muss (und nicht des Vereines)! 

Begründung:
Wenn ein Prüfungsausschuss des Verbandes für die Durchführung einer anerkannten Prüfung anberaumt wird, muss es auch mit Sicherheit eine Dokumentation über diese Veranstaltung geben! 
(Protokolle über Ergebnisse, Vorkommnisse etc.).

Wenn ich mich nicht irre bekommt der Prüfungsausschuss üblicherweise für die Abnahme der Prüfung auch eine Unkostenpauschale.
Zur Bestimmung des zeitlichen Rahmens müsste der Vorgang eigentlich nachvollziehbar sein (erfahrungsgemäß hebt die deutsche Bürokratie lange "Papier" auf!)

Ich kann dich gut verstehen. An Deiner Stelle würde ich noch mal den Versuch über den Verband starten. 
Der Verein hat damit nichts zu tun.
Wenn es trotz allem von Seiten des Verbandes auf Deine Anfragen nur Ablehnung geben sollte würde ich prüfen lassen wie lange der Verband "nachweispflichtig" hinsichtlich dieser amtlichen Dokumente ist. 

Ich bin  nicht der Typ der gleich vor Gericht zieht, aber hast Du vielleicht eine Rechtsschutzversicherung, welche Deinem begündeten Anliegen Nachdruck verleihen könnte!?


----------



## BERND2000 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Prüfungsnachweis verloren ! Ersatzurkunde ????*

Kennst Du noch einen der mit Dier die Prüfung gemacht hatte ?
Da würden dann die Daten auf dem Nachweis stehen, mit dem Dein Lehrgang gefunden wird.
(hast Du Dier sicher schon selbst überlegt)


----------



## BineFl (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Prüfungsnachweis verloren ! Ersatzurkunde ????*

Hallo!

Habe mir nun nicht alle Antworten durchgelesen, aber ich habe mich ans Amt (Rathaus) gewendet, wo ich damals gewohnt und den Schein gemacht habe! Da war das kein Problem diese Bestätigung zu finden (nach 18 Jahre), hatte aber Glück diese Unterlagen werden nur zwischen 20 und 25 Jahre aufbewahrt!

Nur dann den Schein sich im gegenwärtigen Rathaus zu besorgen, war dann ein wenig schwieriger, dann fehlte dies und das! Und es hat einige Fahrten gedauert.... (zwischen dem alten Amt und dem neuen Rathaus)!

Aber es hat geklappt :vik: und ich habe mir die erneute Prüfung gespart....


----------



## Caftain (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Prüfungsnachweis verloren ! Ersatzurkunde ????*

Hallo,

in der Vergangenheit gab es übrigens schon mal ähnliche Beiträge/Trööts wie zum Beispiel (gegoogelt):

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=75058

viel Glück und nicht aufgeben #6


----------



## Cassien1972 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Prüfungsnachweis verloren ! Ersatzurkunde ????*

Hi ! 
ich wollte nochmal die Problematik darstellen !
Ich weiß schon wo ( beim ASV HH ) ich die ersatzurkunde bekomme aber mein Problem ist das mir der zuständige Mensch gesagt hat, das er weil ich nicht genau weiß wann ich die Prüfung gemacht habe ( zwischen 1984 und 1986) er nicht in der lage ist alle unterlagen zu durchsuchen .
nach nochmaligem nachfragen versprach er mir sich darum zu kümmern das war im Februar seit dem habe ich nichts von ihm gehört . Auf nachfrage von mir sagte er nur es ist sehr aufwendig 

gruß 
Thomas


----------



## Dxlfxn (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Prüfungsnachweis verloren ! Ersatzurkunde ????*

Es ist wohl auch sehr aufwändig.
Ich verstehe das ganze Theater auch nicht. Jeder ist selbst für seine Papiere verantwortlich. Sich dann darüber aufregen, das andere nicht aus den Startlöchern kommen um solche Fehler wieder gerade zu ziehen ist schon super....
Ich würde als Sachbearbeiter auch keine Akten von 2 Jahren wälzen, weil sich jemand nicht einmal mehr ans Prüfungsjahr erinnern kann.
Aber klar - die Beamten sind natürlich Schuld.
Neu machen und das nächste mal besser auf die Papiere aufpassen.


----------



## Cassien1972 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Prüfungsnachweis verloren ! Ersatzurkunde ????*

Moin zusammen 
wollte nochmal kurz meine neu erhaltenen infos zur Ersatzurkunde los werden 
Es war ja nicht sehr einfach für mich diese urkunde zu bekommen 
aber nun habe ich sie innerhalb von 3 Tagen bekommen .
Über ein halbes jahr ging nichts und nun mit einmal ruckzuck.
Kostet 30 Euro und zack war sie da ! :vik:

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Caftain (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Prüfungsnachweis verloren ! Ersatzurkunde ????*

Glückwunsch,

über Einzelheiten in "deinem Fall" wären vielleicht "Mitbetroffene"  auch dankbar..........? Neue Erkenntnisse ???


----------



## Cassien1972 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Prüfungsnachweis verloren ! Ersatzurkunde ????*

Moin 
Auf der Seite des ASVHH kann man sich jetzt einen vordruck runterladen , den einfach ausfüllen an die vorgegebene Adresse schicken auf die rechnung warten,überweisen und innerhalb einer Woche kommt die ersatzurkunde per Post !
ganz einfach !!!!:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q

Gruß
Thomas


----------

